# What's the min clearance for J-hooks above t-bar? CEC



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

None that I am aware of. Not that we use "J hooks", we generally use conduit. As long as the cable is plenum rated (assuming the space is a plenum) and you maintain the support requirements you should be good to go.

Personally, if I was to go that route, I would keep them as far away from the tiles as possible because that is where everyone else will want to put their stuff and it becomes a spaghetti factory. Keep it up nice and high and away from everybody else's work and it will last a lot longer.

Cheers
John


----------



## devilsadvocate2017 (10 mo ago)

Navyguy said:


> None that I am aware of. Not that we use "J hooks", we generally use conduit. As long as the cable is plenum rated (assuming the space is a plenum) and you maintain the support requirements you should be good to go.
> 
> Personally, if I was to go that route, I would keep them as far away from the tiles as possible because that is where everyone else will want to put their stuff and it becomes a spaghetti factory. Keep it up nice and high and away from everybody else's work and it will last a lot longer.
> 
> ...


I usually keep them 3' but that's because I know it's good. But I may have shorted myself on length estimation and 1-2 feet less might save me


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

Navyguy said:


> None that I am aware of. Not that we use "J hooks", we generally use conduit. As long as the cable is plenum rated (assuming the space is a plenum) and you maintain the support requirements you should be good to go.
> 
> Personally, if I was to go that route, I would keep them as far away from the tiles as possible because that is where everyone else will want to put their stuff and it becomes a spaghetti factory. Keep it up nice and high and away from everybody else's work and it will last a lot longer.
> 
> ...


Ya but this sucks to get to if you do that be you will need to bring a six foot ladder to open the pad then stick a 10ft through the cieling to get to your hooks


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Is this where I get to talk about something awesome I used to own which was called a trestle ladder? The one I had could get me up to twenty feet in the air but it also was capable of doing that while set up under a 2x4 drop in ceiling that you removed one tile out of. ...... I never see them in the stores any longer, perhaps now an OSHA violation?


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

macmikeman said:


> Is this where I get to talk about something awesome I used to own which was called a trestle ladder? The one I had could get me up to twenty feet in the air but it also was capable of doing that while set up under a 2x4 drop in ceiling that you removed one tile out of. ...... I never see them in the stores any longer, perhaps now an OSHA violation?


To bad you used to use own one and not currently


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Slay301 said:


> To bad you used to use own one and not currently


Yea, a lot of equipment I bought in the 1980's is worn and gone now. No more hi-lift now either.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

macmikeman said:


> Is this where I get to talk about something awesome I used to own which was called a trestle ladder? The one I had could get me up to twenty feet in the air but it also was capable of doing that while set up under a 2x4 drop in ceiling that you removed one tile out of. ...... I never see them in the stores any longer, perhaps now an OSHA violation?


They are expensive, but they are still available. 

https://www.wernerco.com/us/products/ladders/step-ladders/E7400Series/E7408


----------

